# Suggestions for small low tech open top tank



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

So, I'm thinking of starting a low tech, soil based tank for my sunroom as a sort of "corner piece". Please offer your suggestions for fish, plants and set up.

The tank: I've been looking for any interesting water vessels at swap meets and discount stores. I want something that is different than a traditional tank. I've seen large glass vases and cylinders but none that were quite big enough for my needs.

The equipment: I'm shooting for none at all, unless you count a thermometer. The sun room gets plenty of indirect light as the windows are north/south facing. It can get a bit cold in the winter as it's an old building but it can be near the radiator. I live in Chicago so we get all 4 seasons in spades.

The critters: as the temperature would likely fluctuate greatly from the above situation, what would you suggest? I have a colony of cherry shrimp in my 20 long that I could pull from. I read about these incredibly hardy hawaiian shrimp, Opae Ula, but they might prefer a slightly saline environment. Any fish that might do well in these conditions that won't jump out?

The plants: I'd like to try top soil capped with coal slag for a nice black look. My 2nd choice is light colored sand. I'd like to keep only 2 types of plants. Something low that won't spread like my chain swords for a bit of ground cover and then something that will grow out of the tank. I was thinking of bamboo b/c it's so easy to keep but I'm hoping for something more exciting.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

you could do white clouds, paradise gouramis, rosey barbs, peppered corydoras, bettas. or it could be for goldfish but i would go with the others. plants you could do anubias, swords, rotala, bacopa, or really anything they will do great but i would say atleast do a sponge filter in the tank it really needs biologial filtration. DWALSTAD SAYS SO!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## owenj (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you have an idea gallon-wise of how big the tank will likely be? I would not recommend goldfish if you are not a)using a tank of at least 10gal but preferably larger (for a single fancy goldfish), or b) not using a filter & want a low maintenance tank. My only concern about some of the aforementioned fish is that many of them are schoolers & it sounds like you're looking for a smaller tank (although that's just my assumption).

How much of a temperature flux would the tank have? Too drastic too often probably won't provide any tropicals w/great longtime health. White Clouds are a good suggestion, but if it gets really hot for too long I'd worry about them. I know you wanted only a thermometer, but could you possibly add a heater? The Visi-therm Stealths are pretty easy to "hide".

Perhaps crypts or swords for emergent growth? Lots of stemmies will grow emergent as well...
Just my thoughts,
Jaime


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes yes. Please play devil's advocate on this. I'm trying to go even lower tech than my 20 long, which has only 40watts of light and a stealth heater. It's pretty successful for me thus far and I'm attracted to the idea of having a "center-piece" type of plant for my sparsely decorated sun room.

You're correct, Owen. I'm looking for something small. The size of the tank would depend on what sort of interesting vessel I find, but I am looking to go a minimum of 2.5 and a max of 5 gallons. I'd like something round in shape, either a cylinder or sphere type. Nothing with corners. I'm hunting for the oddball sort of things you could find at a TJ Maxx type store or a crate and barrel outlet. Most likely not something intended for fish. heh.

Temp wise: I'd imagine it's not something that will swing crazily from hour to hour but it will change throughout the day. It could receive direct sunlight for a few hours a day but I can pull a translucent shade down to cover it.

I'm thinking that what I want might not be entirely possible. I might have to locate the tank near another window that doesn't receive as much sun and won't have as much of a temp swing. And then augment the set up with a light.

Braty - you mention biological filtration... did you mean mechanical, with the plants performing the biological filtration. I thought that I read D. Walstad had some tanks without any equipment at all which is what made me attempt my 20 gal. I thought the sponge filter was more of an aesthetic feature to keep the water clear of "dust" and get some water movement. I did read recently that a UV sterilizer was a good idea but I haven't invested in one yet.

For plant types: is there something that will grow emergent but be more vertical? Swords grow and spread quite wide. And something possibly with some color variation? Perhaps something that will turn red in some parts?

I guess my goal is more of having a "house plant" but with the added interest of an aquatic inhabitant.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing. No filter.
Diana is advocating UV filters, but that's to kill the virus/bacteria. Not for biological filteration.
Is this a post we are unaware of.
I've got a 20g -long with just heater and lights and 2x2.5g tanks with just light.




bratyboy2 said:


> you could do white clouds, paradise gouramis, rosey barbs, peppered corydoras, bettas. or it could be for goldfish but i would go with the others. plants you could do anubias, swords, rotala, bacopa, or really anything they will do great but i would say atleast do a sponge filter in the tank it really needs biologial filtration. DWALSTAD SAYS SO!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

bratyboy2 said:


> you could do white clouds, paradise gouramis, rosey barbs, peppered corydoras, *bettas*.


I don't know anything about the other fish you mentioned but I do know about Bettas and they would not be a good choice in a set up where the temperatures will greatly fluctuate throughout the year. Bettas are tropical fish and they need their water temperature to be anywhere from 78-82F and the more stable it is, the less chance that they will get sick.

As for a filter, you won't need that in your tank. You can add one for mechanical filtration but as for biological, there is no need since there is nitrifying bacteria in the soil. My 10g had no filter for almost seven months and there was no problems with the plants or fish. The only reason I added one was to circulate the heat around better and to evenly spread nutrients throughout the tank.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

There are a lot of plants that will grow out of the tank. You can look at the plantfinder and search for plants that will grow. I've had Ludwigia repens and pennywort grow out of a tank and that looked pretty cool. I kept some stems trimmed to stay under water and let others grow out of the tank so I had both looks (the stems growing out eventually died at the base, but they kept some stem and a lot of roots in the water, the stems I kept under water hid them). I think most of the Hygrophilas will also happily grow out of the tank if they are permitted to do so as will Bacopas. 

For a small tank, Anubias nana petite forms a nice foreground and is easy to grow without taking over.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Apr 9, 2006)

bratyboy2 said:


> <SNIP>
> ... but i would say atleast do a sponge filter in the tank it really needs biologial filtration. DWALSTAD SAYS SO!!!:mrgreen:


Sorry to hijack...

Although I can't quote a page in her book I am sure that Diana recommends using little or no biological filtration, but to use a mechanical filter to catch particles and provide circulation. I think this is why I've seen her on numerous occasions recommend a powerhead/quick filter type arrangement, it's only mechanical since there is no large amount of surface area for bacteria to colonize.

Healthy plants in their quest for nutrients will take up waste from the fish - what falls to the gravel and dissipates into the water. As fish respire they provide the plants with not only with CO2, but also ammonia. A tank full of healthy plants will suck up ammonia before it gets any further into the cycle.

I have a 50 Gal tank using an Eheim 2213 with an empty media basket except for 3 foam pads. Things are excellent in the tank generally speaking - not going to brag about my (non-existent) aquascaping skills, but the plants and fish seem happy.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

If you're tank is going to be a max. of 5 gal. then you can't keep anything in there other than a betta or a pair or trio of some of the smaller killifish. Anything else requires more room to keep healthy and happy. As these are tropical fish and you don't want to add a heater, I'd probably keep it as just a shrimp tank.

You should be fine with the tank w/out additional lighting, especially if it gets direct sunlight for part of the day. Just make sure to fill the tank with lots of fast growing plants.

-ricardo


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay yah sorry for the confusion in my words....she says to use a powerhead with a intake sponge for her tanks....thats all you really need. so?


----------

